# Finally got out on the Water!



## trippcasey (Dec 4, 2016)

After over a month of being sidelined on the hill from holidays, being sick, having sick kids, and other responsibilities, I finally got out on the water. We got a much later start than I wanted, not leaving the dock until 0830. Once we got to the hole it was hit or miss. The shifting winds made it difficult to stay over the structure. We fished the same hole all day, but from many different angles. We were never really able to get it dialed in. But, we did manage to land a decent mess of fish inspite of the challenges. The way home was rough, so we took as many back creeks and cuts as we could to stay out of the ICW. Im still not 100%, and my body feels it from yesterday, but I cant wipe the "I caught more fish than you" grin off my face. Lol...it felt great to get out there. I cant wait to do it again.


----------



## tidewater (Dec 4, 2016)

Nice


----------



## Riplukelee (Dec 5, 2016)

Nice catch, Tripp!! I haven't forgotten about the Zebvo 33 challenge. I plan to take one out and pull a slab-sized convict out of the trees!


----------



## FishermanSailor (Dec 5, 2016)

Looking good!


----------



## trippcasey (Dec 5, 2016)

Riplukelee said:


> Nice catch, Tripp!! I haven't forgotten about the Zebvo 33 challenge. I plan to take one out and pull a slab-sized convict out of the trees!



I wanted to take mine out this weekend, but had some customers with me and wanted to maximize our catch. I kinda chickened out...lol.


----------

